# Sony Vegas Pro 9.0 Plug Ins



## Korn_ (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Seite wo man Plug ins für Sony V. P. 9.0 runterladen kann.
Und bitte keine antworten mit "Google doch einfach mal".
Dies habe ich nämlich schon gemacht und nix gescheites gefunden

Lg Körnchen


----------



## darkframe (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

was für Plugins suchst Du denn?

Empfehlenswert sind z.B. Heroglyph, Vitascene und Mercalli von ProDAD (Adorage ist Geschmacksache).

Sehr variable Effekte und Übergänge gibt es z.B. von Pixelan.

Sehr gut sind auch die Plugins von NewBlueFX.

Von Redgiantsoftware gibt's Magic Bullet Looks und Magic Bullet Mojo auch für Vegas. Looks habe ich, und entgegen der Kompatibilitätsliste läuft es auch unter Vegas Pro 9 (die haben wohl nur ihre Seite nicht auf den neuesten Stand gebracht).

Bei VASST gibt es ein paar fast unentbehrliche Helferlein (GearShift, Ultimate Pro usw.).

Tja, und dann findest Du auch noch eine Menge nützlicher Scripts im Internet. Eine gute Anlaufstelle ist z.B. VegasVideo.

Hmm, das sollte für den Anfang reichen, oder?


----------

